# Best Bindings for a NS Board



## Fielding

For my NS mid flex rcr deck I like atlas bindings. Or malavitas.


----------



## deagol

One clarification: you mention RCR (Rocker Camber Rocker) profile for NS boards, but they are the opposite: CRC (Camber Rocker Camber). 

Here is a pic of the new Ripsaw profile 2018 Chairman, showing it's profile. For the way I ride these boards, I am thinking the Now Drive would be a good match, even though that's not what I am running on this board. I don't have a spare pair to use, but I think that's what I would mount if I did have another pair. Others will have different opinions. I'm not sure people like these bindings for park or not, but I like them for free-riding.


----------



## linvillegorge

Flux DS for the Funslinger, Burton Malavita or the like foebthe Type 2


----------



## offthewallds

Fielding said:


> For my NS mid flex rcr deck I like atlas bindings. Or malavitas.


I second the Atlas. Love 'em on my West.


----------



## Fielding

Yep. You are correct. There's camber under feet with rocker in the middle. Brain disconnect. 



deagol said:


> One clarification: you mention RCR (Rocker Camber Rocker) profile for NS boards, but they are the opposite: CRC (Camber Rocker Camber).
> 
> Here is a pic of the new Ripsaw profile 2018 Chairman, showing it's profile. For the way I ride these boards, I am thinking the Now Drive would be a good match, even though that's not what I am running on this board. I don't have a spare pair to use, but I think that's what I would mount if I did have another pair. Others will have different opinions. I'm not sure people like these bindings for park or not, but I like them for free-riding.


----------



## Hass

deagol said:


> One clarification: you mention RCR (Rocker Camber Rocker) profile for NS boards, but they are the opposite: CRC (Camber Rocker Camber).
> 
> Yes. CRC... Sorry about that lol. I typed this out late last night on my phone. I have grown to really enjoy this profile, my buddy has a Lib Tech TRS that I will be riding this weekend that has the CRC.
> 
> For the type of riding that I'm doing, a mix of All Mountain, Park, Jumps, Butters, and a little bit of Pow days :"( would you recommend the FS or the T2?
> 
> Appreciate all the info on bindings guys! My local shop stocks Unions, Burton, Flux and K2 so I'll be looking into those. :grin:


----------

